# Gaggia MDF - time for an upgrade?



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi
I've got an MDF and i think its time whilst im no longer leaving the house to upgrade it (month end if money allows).

What would you buy can i upgrade at about £200 maybe stretch it slightly?

I'll keep my eye on the 2nd hand market as well...

i should say i want it for espresso.

i use hand grinders for grinding for aeropress (porlex mini) or v60 (hario mini mill)

thanks


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

I've got exactly the same feelings about mine and I've only had it a couple months from new. I didn't realise how a stepped grinder can cause issues when trying to dial in. I still rate it though, for the money it's a workhorse. I'll more than likely stick with it for a while as you do have a certain degree of control. If I was you when I upgrade I'd make sure it was for something decent (stepless) that could guarantee results, unfortunatly from looking around I've realised that wont be cheap I'd say £250 + but there's always deals to be had...


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

If you are near Bristol there is on on the classifieds right now

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51653-fs-la-spaziale-astro-12a-doser-grinder-%C2%A3100/?do=embed


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Sadly I'm not and thanks to boris this evening I won't be driving to Wales this week which I had anticipated to do so.

I've had my mdf probably 5 years and it was 2nd hand when I got it. It's been a brilliant machine but I've got itchy upgradeitis...


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Those commercial style grinders are probably great value for money (second hand) I've seen a couple on Ebay recently, absolute tanks though!


----------



## neilm (May 10, 2020)

I had an MDF for many years (had to replace the lever spring a couple of times!) but decided to upgrade to a Niche Zero about 6 months ago as I wanted a decent stepless grinder. The difference is night & day, but then maybe it should be for over twice the price which may mean the Niche is out of your budget. Apart from being a better grinder (with close to zero retention, unlike the MDF which retains 2-3g), the Niche is so much quieter than the MDF (which is so noisy that I actually became a little self conscious when grinding late at night or early morning!)


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

neilm said:


> Apart from being a better grinder, the Niche is also so much


 ... and easier to clean (remove burrs etc) i would add. That said I seem to recall i got about 100 pounds on ebay for my MDF - so that was about what i paid for it and it gave me a couple of years good service. I'm sure most good grinders in home use keep their value. 👍


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

thanks guys, the niche however lovely it looks is way too far of a stretch.

i feel like im currently wasting beans to some extent with the mdf for espresso. sometimes it comes out great, sometimes it doesnt, and thats without any changes to the beans etc


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

There is a racilio rocky on eBay not sure how much of a step up from the mdf though

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/143597580262

Brand new http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/rancilio-rocky-non-doser-coffee-grinder-free-1kg-beans-2015/?gclid=CjwKCAjw7-P1BRA2EiwAXoPWA6lBQqVdYHj6rBi8yPzaJgcZH2njeWJk0-h4brLj1yGvf1YbcwQM0BoCmOAQAvD_BwE

or this eureka for similar money to a new rocky

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/eureka-grinder-black/


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

the rocky is an obvious choice as i have a Silvia so it will match (and my lack of knowledge leads me to jump on the same brand as my machine). But yeah i wasnt sure how much of a step up it was which was why i didnt jump on it. Anyone got any thoughts on this?

Is that Eureka any good? it was something i'd also spotted. But the variety on the Eureka grinders is confusing me


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Was actually looking at them recently. I'm no expert but from reading up and watching some reviews they are decent. Either the Eureka Mignon MK2 or Specialita would be my choice budget allowing 🙏


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

yeah my research has pushed me towards the specialita, but its a more of a stretch than i was willing to do... will need to think

i found a cimbali magnum on ebay that i can afford but i think its too big and too commercial driven for a home worktop.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Personally I would say thing have moved on from the Rocky now. It isn't a bad grinder but with it's stepped design I would say it is not much of a move on from you MDF. Have you considered the Mignon Silenzio @spasypaddy? We have them at £300 at the moment. Could be a good compromise for you.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> Personally I would say thing have moved on from the Rocky now. It isn't a bad grinder but with it's stepped design I would say it is not much of a move on from you MDF. Have you considered the Mignon Silenzio @spasypaddy? We have them at £300 at the moment. Could be a good compromise for you.


 thanks, i'll have a look.

honest opinion if i get the silencio am i going to be forever regretting not getting the specialita?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

spasypaddy said:


> thanks, i'll have a look.
> 
> honest opinion if i get the silencio am i going to be forever regretting not getting the specialita?


 Hmmmm that is tough one to call.

I am a proponent of buying the thing you really want first time around as it the cheapest way to go, so perhaps!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a slightly older Mignon which is a similar hardware set up to the Silencio with the timing dial on the side, 50mm burrs, no touch screen etc. (It is a fantastic grinder by the way).

However, I do wish I had a Specialita almost daily at the moment....


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> However, I do wish I had a Specialita almost daily at the moment


 I'm curious why? Ok 55mm vs 50mm burrs, but do you think it makes that much difference? And I single dose with my Silencio (and a puffer) and it works really well 18g in and 18g out (or whatever I choose) - I think timing the dosage is fine if you are always using the same beans etc but otherwise you still have to adjust the weight out of the other end anyway...


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

B-Roadie said:


> I have a slightly older Mignon which is a similar hardware set up to the Silencio with the timing dial on the side, 50mm burrs, no touch screen etc. (It is a fantastic grinder by the way).
> 
> However, I do wish I had a Specialita almost daily at the moment....


 I have the same grinder so very interested too (don't even use the timer on mine) and for @spasypaddy there is always a better unit for just a little more money and there always will be.......

So either stick with the mdf or try something different at a price you can afford, the little mignon is pretty basic but uses good burrs a strong motor and a stepless adjustment.

used commercial machines seem to have fallen out of favour there were once the absolute go to solution a few years ago 🤔🤔🤔

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/eureka-mignon-facile-matt-black.html So another one only difference I can see Is 310w motor vs 260 in the myespresso version


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

First of all, I agree with the above. There's always a little more to be had, then more, then more. It doesn't end. However, what I would say for any Mignon is that they can punch significantly above their weight when you look at pairing with a higher end espresso machine.

I use mine effectively as an on demand grinder with the hopper always filled at least level with the top of the black finger guard but I do regularly weigh output.

I agree, I doubt the extra 5mm on the burr size has any real effect on grind quality just maybe a hair faster but less difference in grind time than the variance caused by bean and grind size changes I suspect.

Because I use mine on demand, the timed dosing is useful and I do find it fairly consistent the majority of the time (+-0.3g). However, the dial on the side is hardly user friendly in really nailing small tweaks to get to the desired dose once the grind size is dialled in. Having the touch screen where you can tune by 0.1s at a time is much more user friendly.

Then there is the clumping which from everything I have seen is much reduced on all of the new grinders so a non-issue if buying new. With some beans, I cannot grind directly into the PF as the boulders just roll away.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

HDAV said:


> I have the same grinder so very interested too (don't even use the timer on mine) and for @spasypaddy there is always a better unit for just a little more money and there always will be.......
> 
> So either stick with the mdf or try something different at a price you can afford, the little mignon is pretty basic but uses good burrs a strong motor and a stepless adjustment.
> 
> ...


 great advice, the budget was what i thought was reasonable based on 2nd hand market but having done more research and from advice in a few different places the budget is flexible if i think its worth it but i wouldnt spend if i didnt. If i'm spending £300 i'll be annoyed with myself if i dont get the next one up with the slightly bigger burrs and the electronic counter etc as i'll be sat here wondering if my coffee could be better as a result of the bigger burrs. its more than i wanted to spend but its not going to break the bank for me fortunately. if i get 4 or 5 years out of it which i have done with my MDF (and that was second hand anyway) then i'll get my moneys worth say i keep it 5 years and i use it 300 times a year (Probably more like 400 but lets be conservative) it works out at about 20p a use which i can live with.


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Plot twist: You spend 50p on some ptfe tape from screwfix and do a stepless mod on the mdf. Keep you busy during the remainder of this lockdown lol

But seriously buy the Specialita, like you said it's good investment and a quality bit of kit.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

ha i have considered that stepless mod but sometimes its just time for a change!

why is noone recommending the perfetto? what is the difference between the specialite and the perfetto (apart from a coloured knob (childish lol)) ?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Does no one sell 2nd hand Mazzer Super Jolly's anymore


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

B-Roadie said:


> Having the touch screen where you can tune by 0.1s at a time is much more user friendly.


 Understood, if you do use the timer/hopper for dosing the same beans then I would miss the timer for sure... presumably you drink lots of coffee per day? Leaving loads of beans in the hopper over multiple days won't suit everyone


----------



## Kannan (Mar 28, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> why is noone recommending the perfetto?


 Smaller burrs, colourful dial but same price = not worth it from what I can see


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

Kannan said:


> Smaller burrs, colourful dial but same price = not worth it from what I can see


 That was my reckoning but someone else where said it was a bit more versatile. Any truth in this?


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Syenitic said:


> Does no one sell 2nd hand Mazzer Super Jolly's anymore


 Seems not.....🤔


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

The dial also adjusts the grind size more quickly so you get more or less the Mignon's full range of adjustment within one turn or so. Great if you use lots of different brew methods but not so great for fine tuning espresso grind size.

Clive Coffee has a great little overview video on their YouTube channel of the different models.


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Syenitic said:


> Does no one sell 2nd hand Mazzer Super Jolly's anymore


 Quite large in comparison. Would you say they're a better grinder in general? I ask because I'm also looking at upgrade options


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

B-Roadie said:


> The dial also adjusts the grind size more quickly so you get more or less the Mignon's full range of adjustment within one turn or so. Great if you use lots of different brew methods but not so great for fine tuning espresso grind size.
> 
> Clive Coffee has a great little overview video on their YouTube channel of the different models.


 thanks, just watched that. very useful.


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

specialita ordered!


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

ok i get it now. this has changed my coffee for the better already. one test shot pulled using the new eureka using some old decaf beans that have been kept in an airtight container and it was substantially better (mouth feel, consistency, flavour) than the fresh beans i used for my first shot this morning using the gaggia.


----------



## bargi (May 7, 2020)

spasypaddy said:


> ok i get it now. this has changed my coffee for the better already. one test shot pulled using the new eureka using some old decaf beans that have been kept in an airtight container and it was substantially better (mouth feel, consistency, flavour) than the fresh beans i used for my first shot this morning using the gaggia.


Sounds like a winner. Is it just an espresso grinder or would it go filter or even cold brew?

I really need a single grinder that does espresso to cold brew and Rocky was looking the way to go. (well the niche was but I'm struggling to justify the price)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

its more of a specific espresso grinder, the rocky is very similar to the gaggia, with the gaggia i originally used it for everything because it isnt stepless its very easy to move between different scales, just can't dial it in to the nth degree. but as i have a good hand grinder for my filter i decided to get a grinder specifically for espresso.


----------

